# Software > Linux >  ftp.hellug.awmn - Ask for your distro

## sotirisk

Επειδή υπάρχει έντονο ενδιαφέρον για τις διάφορες διανομές, ας βάλουμε εδώ τι θα θέλαμε να δούμε στο ftp://ftp.hellug.awmn  :: 

Κατεβάσαμε (για το εργαστήριο του hellug που μαζευόμαστε τις Τετάρτες) κάποιες διανομές όπως το NexentaOS, και το flight6 του (k)ubuntu.
http://www.gnusolaris.org/gswiki
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/relea ... /flight-6/

Κρίμα να μένει αναξιοποίητο το bandwidth!

Ask for your distro ΤΩΡΑ  ::

----------


## jonromero

Gentoooooooooo. Τα livecd κτλ κτλ

----------


## dweller

είναι εύκολο να γίνονται mirror τα snapshots του openbsd από το
ftp://ftp.openbsd.org/pub/OpenBSD/snapshots/i386/
?

----------


## dweller

> Gentoooooooooo. Τα livecd κτλ κτλ


gentoo mirror έχει ο apoikos
ftp.apoikos.awmn
έχει και ολο το repository mirrored νομίζω.

----------


## jonromero

> gentoo mirror έχει ο apoikos
> ftp.apoikos.awmn
> έχει και ολο το repository mirrored νομίζω.


Ναι το ξέρω :
http://www.linux.awmn/doku.php?id=wiki:gentoo_main

αλλά δεν έχει το LiveCD το τελευταίο

----------


## sotirisk

Προστέθηκε το Gentoo live 2006.0 
και το Kororaa 0.2.

----------


## atlas

Fedora Core 5 για x86_64 pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## sotirisk

> Fedora Core 5 για x86_64 pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, το έχουμε προσθέσει κι αυτό ( εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, αλλά ξεχάσαμε την ανακοίνωση  ::  )

----------


## atlas

Άψογοι παιδιά! Thanks!

----------


## legionnaire

maybe... Slackware 10.2  ::

----------


## beep_gr

> Προσωρινά δεν είναι δυνατή η σύνδεση με τον server λόγο χαλασμένου κόμβου...



Το δίκτυο επανήλθε...

----------


## zabounis

NEW !
Debian-40r4a-dvd-1.iso

ftp://ftp.zabounis.awmn/pub2/Linux/Dist ... -DVD-1.iso

----------


## zabounis

* NEW !!!* 
Daniel Baumann has announced the availability of the first set of live CD images for *Debian GNU/Linux 5.0 "Lenny"*, complete with a hard disk installer and available in three desktop variants (GNOME, KDE and Xfce): "The Debian Live team is pleased to announce the first beta of Debian Lenny's Live images. This is the first official release of Debian Live and the whole team has been working hard during the past 2.5 years to make Debian's own live systems become a reality. Main features: 100% Debian; Live Magic - a GUI front-end around the live-helper scripts, offering a subset of the features of live-helper in an easy-to-use graphical user interface; Live Installer - a special udeb for the Debian Installer that installs the system from the live image.

*Πηγή:*
http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=05058
http://blog.daniel-baumann.ch/2008/08/2 ... enny-beta1

*Download wireless:*
ftp://ftp.zabounis.awmn/pub2/Linux/Dist ... esktop.iso

----------


## logictheo

Η τελευταία έκδοση του gNewSense 2.3 (deltah) με linux-libre. Η αναβάθμιση βγάζει από το σύστημα 20-30 πακέτα μη ελεύθερου λογισμικού. Έχω το iso στο σκληρό μου δίσκο.

----------


## zabounis

*Ubuntu 9.10 i386/amd64*
+Desktop
+Server

Ready!
ftp://ftp.zabounis.awmn/pub2/Linux/Distributions/

----------

